# 2006 Lemond Poprad Fender bolts



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,


I would like to mount fenders on my 2006 Poprad. Does anyone know the bolt length and size for the top seatstay bridge? It is a threaded insert and does not go all the way through the bridge.

Also, what size and hardware do I need for the mounts at the dropouts? There is a threaded hole at each dropout.

Thanks.


----------

